# 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse...



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently tried to connect a power adapter to the front cegarette lighter of my A6 and there was nothing... Tried the rear and also nada... Checked the fuse.. blown... when I tried to replace the fuse, it blew it before it even got into the slot.








Anyone had this one before? I figured I would open and pull the e "dash" and console pieces out to see if there is anything obviously shorting. Anyother ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated!
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 6:32 AM 10-14-2006_


----------



## vlad_nz (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse... (Massboykie)*

I had this problem on my 1998 A6. Turned out to be an intermittent short in the rear cig lighter socket.


----------



## clemmerb (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse... (Massboykie)*

I am positive that you have a short to ground. You are lucky that you are only burning up fuses. If there are no ohter systems are being affected consider yourself really lucky.
Try to acquire a wiring diagram for you car and see how the cigarette lighter wiring is routed. Disconnect the Car's Battery prior to any troubleshooting. Get yourself a Multimeter and start checking the return wire to the car chassis. You desire no continuity with the battery disconnected. You will probably have continuity as your fuses blow instantly. Start disconnecting electrical connectors (using proper tools) until you lose continuity. Isolate the bad wiring and repair or replace it. You will probably find that the wire"s insolation is damage adn the bare wire is touching the chassis. 
Good Luck. If you find the wiring diagram and you require help let me know by email.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse... (clemmerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clemmerb* »_I am positive that you have a short to ground...

Hey Clemmerb
Yeah, that was it. Checked the Bentley and found that both rear and front lighters were running off the same fuse (kinda obvious) but was actually two separate circuits (not necessarily obvious). So on Saturday I pulled the back console apart and disconnected the rear unit. I figured I would pull the front one out to, as the rear unit looked fine and I could not visually see anything wrong with it. There is really nothing to it, it's more mechanical that electric/electronic... 
Anyway, so I checked the Bentley for the front removal instructions... practically had to strip the whole dash to get the [email protected] ashtray out (Symphony radio). As it turns out I got stuck, could not get the radio out anyway, so I figured I would check if the fuse was still popping with the rear disconnected. Worked like a charm! Did not have to touch front, I can kick my self for not checking the rear first! Hind sight you know...
Anyway, so as soon as I plugged the rear unit back on the harness POP!. This is without the lighter actually being in the unit! Measured a dead short across live to ground! I cannot see how this can be, as there is nothing to the unit itself. It's just a spring that grabs the front part of the lighter when you push it in, and the sping expands when the lighter gets hot and releases it. All I can think is that the short is somewhere in the inside of the unit, must be behind the plastic parts the is supposed to keep the live isolated from ground. There is no way this ever worked in this car.
Needless to say I disconnected it and it will probably stay that way. As long as the front works so I can power my GTech. Very cool gadget!








I think this came from the factory this way. I am thinking of taking this up with Audi, not sure how far I am going to get with it though. Do you guys think this will be covered under the CPO?
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 6:02 AM 10-16-2006_


----------



## shweb (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse... (Massboykie)*

Just a suggestion to take a closer look inside the lighter socket. Had a similar issue on my old '91. After shoving all the different charger styles into the socket, the small spring contacts inside the socket got deformed and would short to the hot in the middle if you just looked at it cross-eyed. When I finally figured it out, I simply reached inside the socket with a makeshift tool (with the battery disconnected, of course!!) and reshaped the spring contacts and the problem was gone.

_Modified by shweb at 9:17 AM 10-16-2006_


_Modified by shweb at 9:18 AM 10-16-2006_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse... (shweb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shweb* »_Just a suggestion ...

Thanks for the suggestion, but this unit does not have a spring on the inside at all.
It has a stationary "claw shaped" fitting at the bottom which appears to "grab" the front of the lighter assembly when you push it in to heat it up. I guess it expands when it gets hot, from the lighter, and then "releases" the spring loaded lighter button. This is why I think that this unit's been bad all along, as I cannot see any "loose" or "moving" parts on fitting itself, only on the actual lighter piece, if you know what I mean.
The short has to be hidden inside. Nothing on the outside can touch as there is a 1/4" of plastic in between them. I'll post a picture of it when I get a chance, maybe I'm way off.








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## shweb (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse... (Massboykie)*

That's what I'm refering to. The "claw-shaped" prong(s) is what got deformed and shorted inside the socket.
One way to tell is by checking that the lighter itself will actually seat properly into the socket when pushed in. If not, that might be the problem.
Maybe not...just a suggestion from previous experience.
Good luck.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2002 A6 Blowing Cig Lighter Fuse... (shweb)*

Hey Shweb
Thanks again. I know what you mean, but this thing looked like it was never used. The lighter itself looks brand spanking new, not a mark on it. As for the prong... definitely not touching anywhere... The short actually exists without the lighter even being inside the fitting, if that makes any sense. Really wild.
I still think I'll see if the dealership would replace it next itme I take it in, as I cannot see that this has ever worked.
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 7:21 AM 10-17-2006_


----------

